

Ask HN: What is the best way to plug in to the Bay area startup community? - harrisreynolds

I am a developer living in Birmingham, AL and am considering moving to San Francisco.  What it the best way plug in to the tech startup scene?
======
tostitos1979
Three ideas:

1) Meetups. They happen around the Bay almost daily.

2) Hackathons. They happen almost every weekend.

3) Talk to strangers at cafes. Everyone and their dog is doing a startup.

It is a great place. However, it has gotten very expensive and crowded. I
moved away. I miss it the way it was 5 years ago.

------
akg_67
I would like to know too, as we are thinking of relocating to Bay Area from
Seattle.

